# apo-chlorax/chlordiazepoxide



## Stephen619 (Jan 6, 2011)

hi there,I was just looking into some different medications to treat ibs (i think i have ibs but not confirmed yet). I came across this one: apo-chlorax/chlordiazepoxide. I was wondering if anyone has tried this and had any success. i don't think it is a real common drug that is prescirbed but might be worth looking into. i know it is a benzodiazapine so it probably has that sedating, relaxing feeling when you take it. feel free to comment


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would get a diagnosis _first_ before looking into medications.... It isn't safe to self diagnose. Keep in mind there are many things to try besides medications to manage IBS symptoms if that is indeed what you have. Most people find a combination of things works best to manage symptoms.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

occasionally i take clidinium/chlordiazepoxide (librax). i'm not sure how similar this med is to the one you're talking about. librax is an anti spasmodic and yes it has a benzo in it--chlordiazepoxide. i'm ibs-c and since one of the side effects of librax is c, i only take this med very very sparingly--only when i have severe spasms that i can't relieve by any other means (heating pad, massage, relaxation techniques etc) also, the instructions that come with it say that with frequent use the med may begin to lose it's effectiveness. it really works well to relieve intense pain.


----------

